# Data cable Sonyericsson t226



## osopolar99 (Dic 23, 2005)

hola soy nuevo aqui por favor alguien si sabe donde puedo hallar el esquema para el datacable de sonyericsson t226 les agradeceria mucho


----------



## mradrut (Feb 11, 2006)

hola socio he en contrado algo no se si le sirva ,,, en esta pagina  muestran el plano y otras explicaciones 

www.geocities.com/adolen2000  ,, todavia no se que software usar por si sabes algo ....


----------



## fabricior (May 5, 2010)

mradrut dijo:


> hola socio he en contrado algo no se si le sirva ,,, en esta pagina  muestran el plano y otras explicaciones
> 
> www.geocities.com/adolen2000  ,, todavia no se que software usar por si sabes algo ....



Ese link no funciona!!. hacen varios dias que intento entrar y no pasa nada, alguien tiene algun otro dato de donde se puede conseguir info sobre este tema?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 6, 2010)

http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-P-W/erics_t28_pinout.shtml


ay esta los pin out  y el cable lo tenes que aser vos con el max323 o  adaptando un cable usb 
aca tenes el esquema completo  http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhonesCables/ericsson_cable_pinout.shtml
es unibersal ese esquema ,sirve para  casi cualquier marca ,el data cable y el de servicio estan los dos esquemas
saludos


----------

